# Win Your Share of 20,000 (No Entry Fees)



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

If anybody is interested my club has 2 auction races that are free for the breeder and The Great South Bay Classic that is 250$ for 5 birds. 

Race 1
The LBRA Auction race is a 300 mile race. Last year there was almost 20,000 in capital prizes paid out. 

Shipped 
Fri Oct. 15th for Sat Oct. 16th.

Auction Dates.
Sun March 28th 11am
Thurs April 15th 8:30pm

For this race you will be able to enter a Max of 5 birds. And you have to band the birds with an LBRA band if your interested you'll have to contact me so I can send you the bands in time for you to band the birds and send them for the auction. Prizes split 50 breeder/50 flyer

Race 2
Is the Club Auction Race. It's a 300 mile race flown on October 31st. There was almost 5,000 in prizes in last years race. I'm not sure of the auction dates yet becasue they haven't been set as of now but they'll be around the same time as the LBRA dates. For this race you can send a bird with any IF or AU band. Prizes split 50 breeder/50 flyer

Race 3
Last but not least we have the Great South Bay Classic. Which is kinda like a convention race it's 75$ a bird or 4 for 250$ with a free 5th bird that goes into rotation. Here's a link to the flyer for the race. http://www.lindenhursthpc.com/GSB__CLASSIC_.html


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I finally found out the dates for the Club auctions. Here's the flyer for that race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I also made this one also which one do you think would grab more attention at the local clubs and feed shops?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I also made this one also which one do you think would grab more attention at the local clubs and feed shops?


I like the one with the white background. The logos look better. The eye in header logo on the black back ground poster looks likes it needs to be medicated. 

Are you going to be handler in this race?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a silly comment--the eye needs to be medicated or looks like it lol Good luck with your auction....c.hert


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

A_Smith said:


> I like the one with the white background. The logos look better. The eye in header logo on the black back ground poster looks likes it needs to be medicated.
> 
> Are you going to be handler in this race?


Being the president of the club you bet I'm going to be a handler in all 3 races. I won the race that the flyers are for in 2008 by 7 mins. That race is the small one though I'm hoping to hit the big one the LBRA because the first prize in the LBRA is as much as the whole prize pool in the club auction. But I see either the club auction of the LBRA race as a no lose situation for the breeder all you gotta do is send the birds in and you can win your share of the 5,000 in the club aution or the 20,000 in the LBRA. All the prizes in the races come from the auctions. The Great South Bay Classic is the biggest one of them all but in that one the breeder has to pay an entry fee to enter the birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the Flyer for the LBR Auction Race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks to all the who have showed intrest in my clubs races up to this point. With the new ppl on here who are going to enter these races the races are going to be bigger and better then ever. 

And if anybody else has any questions about these race don't hesitate to ask me. I'll answer asap. Thanks Again


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anybody else want LBRA bands? I still have a few sets left and the auctions are comming up quick so if your interested your gonna have to let me know ASAP.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Does anybody else want LBRA bands? I still have a few sets left and the auctions are comming up quick so if your interested your gonna have to let me know ASAP.


Yes I would like a few bands. Thanks.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

FT33 said:


> Yes I would like a few bands. Thanks.


PM me your name and address and I'll get the bands out to you ASAP.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

FT33 said:


> Yes I would like a few bands. Thanks.


I just got back from the post office. The bands are on their way.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Walter, I received the bands and the young will be banded next week to make it to your next auction. Any chance of finding out who ends up with the birds? Thanks again for the opportunity to put birds in your race.
ken


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

whitesnmore said:


> Walter, I received the bands and the young will be banded next week to make it to your next auction. Any chance of finding out who ends up with the birds? Thanks again for the opportunity to put birds in your race.
> ken


After the auction I'll get you a list with the guys who bought each bird. 

Thanks for your participation in our race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We had a club meeting monday night and the club voted to add another LBRA auction so now the auctions will be March 28th April 15th and May 6th. Thanks again for your support of our race. So there's still time if anybody else wants bands.

So here's the new flyer.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got my first Great South Bay Classic bird yesterday hopefully I get another 15 to 20. But this guy looks pretty good maybe he'll win it for me.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Walter, Our young are banded and expected to be weaned late next week. We will be shipping our 5 birds to you the Week of April 5. Nice picture of the BB, looks like a good one!!
Ken


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

whitesnmore said:


> Walter, Our young are banded and expected to be weaned late next week. We will be shipping our 5 birds to you the Week of April 5. Nice picture of the BB, looks like a good one!!
> Ken


Hey Ken, can't wait to see what you got coming our way. Here's a lil update on how the first auction went today I'm not sure of the final tallies but we had some where around 100 birds and over 11k brought. One bird sold for 725 and 8 sold for over 500 and over 20 sold for over 300. And the next auction should be way bigger because ppl will be more willing to spend knowing we already have that much in the first auction. Plus we have over 70 out of area birds coming in for the next one plus most of our members didn't put there birds in this auction becasue they weren't ready so they'll be in the next auction. So we should have around 200 birds at the April 15th auction. Keep me updated on when your gonna be sending the birds out to me. Thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I hope those perches are STRONG enough for his birds when they are fully grown


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

sky tx said:


> I hope those perches are STRONG enough for his birds when they are fully grown


LOL Sky tx taht was a good one.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sky tx said:


> I hope those perches are STRONG enough for his birds when they are fully grown


You are right !! They look a little on the flimsy side to me, but I am no carpenter......


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like they are 2X6's. You could put an eagle on one of those!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I've always heard a pigeon weights about should be about 13 ounces..Never heard what an Eagle weighes..I've never weighted a pigeon.--PS--my hand writing is bad and spelling is worst.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You are right !! They look a little on the flimsy side to me, but I am no carpenter......


I was thinking they were too flimsy for the birds. I really shoulda used the 2 by 10's like I wanted to. LoL 

But nah I think they are just right I made them out of the 5/4" by 6" cedar decking planks. I posted a step by step of how I made them in the loft section of the forum. My YB coop has 236 of those box perches.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the new flyer for the LBRA race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We have all these same races going this year. The LBRA had a 1st prize of 9,000 last year and paid out over 27,000 in total prizes. The only thing that is different is that I won't be handling bands or having birds shipped to me this year for the LBRA. If you want the 5 LBRA bands you have to contact Ed Bench - 631-957-4534. I would also like to add the IF Convention Race which will be sponsored by the Islip Terrace Club, my other club as well as the ITFA auction race. The race I won 5,500 for coming in 1st and 5th last young bird season. The ITFA is kinda the same as the LBRA except you use your own bands and you can put up to 6 birds in the auction. If you want to put birds in the ITFA auction let me know I'll see what I can do as far as getting the birds to the auction for you. I'll be putting up the flyers for these races over the next few weeks.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

When is the ITFA auction?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The ITF Auctions are 
1st ITF Auction Friday March 25th
2nd ITF Auction Thursday April 21st

The LBR Auctions are
1st LBR Auction Sunday March 27th.
2nd LBR Auction Friday April 15th.
3rd LBR Auction Friday May 13th.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

hello i would like some bands to enter.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I talked to Ed, he will be sending me some bands tomorrow.  I'm excited


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

*Flyers Have the wrong year on them????*

I was reading the flyer and I noticed that it says 2010 instead of 2011 or is that correct??


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah I know the flyers have 2010 I started this thread last year. I figured I'd just post that we were having all the same races as well as a few more that I wrote a lil about about 7 posts ago in this thread. I have the new flyers I just haven't gotten around to uploading them.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well the first auction went pretty well we had 93 birds that sold with an average price of 90.75 so we ended up with 8,400. With 2 more auctions to go and close to 300 more bands already given out but yet to be enterd into the auction it looks like we could bring in around the same as last year when we took in over 30,000.

I don't have any more bands so if you want the 5 free bands call Ed Bench 631-957-4534


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the dates and times of the auctions.

Sunday March 27th 11:00AM
Friday April 15th 8:00PM
Friday May 13th 8:00PM


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eriduardo said:


> I talked to Ed, he will be sending me some bands tomorrow.  I'm excited



Hey Eric, I got one of your birds at the auction IF 2011 LBRA 324 DC. What kind of birds do you have everybody liked your birds they were in really good shape and they all looked like quality stuff.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well the 3rd and final LBRA auction was tonight. And wow what and auction there was over 150 maybe closer to 200 birds. I'll have the final tallies tommorrow when everything is all figured out. There was too much gong on to count all the birds in the cages. But this race has been a great race for our club over the past few years. I hope to see everybody support this race next year. It's the biggest race on Long Island and one of the biggest Auction race on the East Coast. Where else can you send a bird with no enrty fee at all and have a chance of winning the 9,000 first prize like we had last year. This year isn't as big money wise but a big part of that is the IF Convention is being held here this year and ppl's coops are full so they aren't spending as much money at the auctions. But bird wise we went up this year. The auction tonight alone had over 75 birds sent in from out of area guys. For all those who participated this year thank you and we hope to see you again next year. 

I'll post the results of this race in October after the race for all the ppl on PT who sent in birds.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Well the 3rd and final LBRA auction was tonight. And wow what and auction there was over 150 maybe closer to 200 birds. I'll have the final tallies tommorrow when everything is all figured out. There was too much gong on to count all the birds in the cages. But this race has been a great race for our club over the past few years. I hope to see everybody support this race next year. It's the biggest race on Long Island and one of the biggest Auction race on the East Coast. Where else can you send a bird with no enrty fee at all and have a chance of winning the 9,000 first prize like we had last year. This year isn't as big money wise but a big part of that is the IF Convention is being held here this year and ppl's coops are full so they aren't spending as much money at the auctions. But bird wise we went up this year. The auction tonight alone had over 75 birds sent in from out of area guys. For all those who participated this year thank you and we hope to see you again next year.
> 
> I'll post the results of this race in October after the race for all the ppl on PT who sent in birds.


I'm glad to hear it went so well. I sent my 5 birds in this week for today's auction. I can't wait till October.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

FT33 said:


> I'm glad to hear it went so well. I sent my 5 birds in this week for today's auction. I can't wait till October.


I seen your birds they were nice I would've tried to get a few but I don't have the room in the coop right now with my birds and the IF Convention birds. If the auction was next week after I have my 16 by 8 foot extention finished I would have bought a few of your but it wouldn't be fair to my birds or yours to buy them and overcrowd my coop anymore then it already is even if for just a week.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, I totally want to try and send some next year! I have a question though, at the auction do they do information about the birds? Or just start auctioning them?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The auctioneer will say the band number as well as whatever info is provided on the card that will accompany the bird. So if you want info about your bird know send a card for each bird with the birds when they are sent. I hope to see your birds next year. You'll most likly see me post a theard next spring about my clubs races.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah- I think this seems like a really great way to test out my first batch of breeders, and see how their young do. A win-win situation, right?


----------

